# black not knocking out - indesign



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Having an issue with CS6, not sure why its doing this it would normally work fine in the past. Black is set to knock out, not to over print on top of other colours.









This is an example of what I mean. There would be a black bar across an image:









When it comes to making plates for press we want the background image knocked out. It looks as it should in separations in indesign:









I print the file as a CMYK file:









And when it gets to our rip, I look at the separations and the black is not knocking out the background image. I think it has to be something on the adobe side rather then the rip as we don't change any settings on our rip and this use to not be an issue, things just worked fine. 

Any idea what is going on here? Am I missing one small little thing for this to automatically happen?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

have you had a look overprint option in the attributes panel with the object selected? i'm thinking that setting may be overriding the global preference?


----------



## Visual-Q (Dec 14, 2003)

Have you tried printing from a pdf, I don't think ripping directly from indesign is necessarily the best workflow. 

I doubts it's an attribute setting, separations preview should show an object level overrides. Never know though.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I figured it out, someone on print planet helped me. I was sending the job composite cmyk rather then sending separations. Sending separations from indesign keeps, or should in most cases) that attributes of the file as you see it in indesign. So when I sent the file separated from indesign to our rip, it was perfect and exactly as it should be. For some reason that little thing that I always do completely erased itself from my brain.


thanks for the tips and help guys.


----------

